# Black ninja VS chicken breasts



## saltylifter (May 16, 2016)

A bad ass way to mix up how u eat chicken..
I'm making ground bbq chicken nachos tonight.

Does anyone else do this ?

I get so bored with regular chicken


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2016)

Used to do that and put it on top of rice and gravy. Wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2016)

Its a good idea.Chicken gets old and hard to put down.what else are u doing to it ? I cant eat chicken with out sweet baby rays bbq


----------



## saltylifter (May 16, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Its a good idea.Chicken gets old and hard to put down.what else are u doing to it ? I cant eat chicken with out sweet baby rays bbq



I've cooked steak and ground that up.
I've mixed chicken and steak or ground beef together in it.
Anything and everything man.
I just use it for blending meats


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 16, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Its a good idea.Chicken gets old and hard to put down.what else are u doing to it ? I cant eat chicken with out sweet baby rays bbq



This.^^^^^^ I drizzle some on all my chicken breast otherwise it's hard to shovel it down.


----------



## stonetag (May 16, 2016)

Chicken has got to bbq'd with a shit ton of sauce.


----------



## bigdog (May 16, 2016)

never did this but I do get my butcher to take my chicken breast and make it into ground chicken breast. I use that and ground turkey breast a lot too. I guess it basically the same as putting it in the ninja tho.. and yes on the sweet baby rays!


----------



## thqmas (May 16, 2016)

No! Have you guys actually ate it like that? I mean: Plain?

You may notice that everyone are talking about using it in combination with something else:



Milo said:


> ...put it on top of rice and gravy...





Bro Bundy said:


> ...I cant eat chicken with out sweet baby rays bbq





saltylifter said:


> ...I've mixed chicken and steak or ground beef together in it....





silvereyes87 said:


> ...I drizzle some on all my chicken breast otherwise it's hard to shovel it down.





stonetag said:


> Chicken has got to bbq'd with a shit ton of sauce.



The ugly truth is that it's a good idea on paper, but eating it plain will feel like shoveling a block of A4 papers down your throat.

Whoever is going to do this with the idea of eating it plain, without a ton of sauce or without mixing it with a more fatty meat with it, will be very disappointed (someone on a cut for example). Better just throw the chicken breasts out the window, at least a stray cat will enjoy it or something.

I did it guys... NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## AlphaD (May 16, 2016)

Wait..... there is other meat then Steak and Beef?  


Thats a great idea Salty.............


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2016)

The beat part was when u went to dump the chicken out and nothing came out. 

I have the ninja blender too and its one of the best investments I've ever made. So worth the money. A good blender is a must for people like us.


----------



## saltylifter (May 17, 2016)

AlphaD said:


> Wait..... there is other meat then Steak and Beef?
> 
> 
> Thats a great idea Salty.............



Oh ya man the world is full of other delicious meats lol



ECKSRATED said:


> The beat part was when u went to dump the chicken out and nothing came out.
> 
> I have the ninja blender too and its one of the best investments I've ever made. So worth the money. A good blender is a must for people like us.



Lol ya no idea wtf happened with it not coming out lol just went with it. Good acting skills 



thqmas said:


> No! Have you guys actually ate it like that? I mean: Plain?
> 
> You may notice that everyone are talking about using it in combination with something else:
> 
> ...



No way would I eat anything plan. Got to have something on it. Nasty if u don't


----------

